# Took Your Advice...



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Ok, so, my family and I decided on a new breeder. They're another breeder my family got a dog from that died about 5 yrs ago. They are very reputable and our whole family has decided we like what they are breeding for, they breed for a czech/ddr line german shepherd that functions mainly in defense drives, they also want a dog that can go home in the evening and relax on the couch with the family. Their next litter should be ready to go early march if the breeding was successful. The mother isn't in the database, but here's a link to the fathers pedigree: baron oswald von ginther. Also, what do you think of the fathers pedigree? Thanks for all your advice in helping me find the right breeder!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm not that familiar with the lines, (no expert here), but just a question, what's the dog going to do during the day that it will go home in the evening and relax?  Just curious..

I don't see any HD results on the link you provided, not to say they haven't been done, no titles up close? Not that I'm a 'you gotta have a title' type. 

Do you have the name of the dam? Breeder website? You obviously don't have to post that if you don't want to


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

We plan on picking a more laid back, active companion type pup. And I don't know about the titles to be honest, The dam's name is Karma Rosa of Walnut Cove. The breeder does not have a website, Thanks for the reply!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

maybe you should find a breeder who's dogs are titled, tested
and can list a pedigree.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

do you or anyone in your family know enough about breeders to
trust one? do you or anyone in your family know enough about
GSD's to pick one on your own?



HeidiGS said:


> Ok, so, my family and I decided on a new breeder. They're another breeder my family got a dog from that died about 5 yrs ago.
> 
> >>>>> They are very reputable and our whole family has decided we like what they are breeding for, <<<<<
> 
> they breed for a czech/ddr line german shepherd that functions mainly in defense drives, they also want a dog that can go home in the evening and relax on the couch with the family. Their next litter should be ready to go early march if the breeding was successful. The mother isn't in the database, but here's a link to the fathers pedigree: baron oswald von ginther. Also, what do you think of the fathers pedigree? Thanks for all your advice in helping me find the right breeder!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

HeidiGS said:


> Ok, so, my family and I decided on a new breeder. They're another breeder my family got a dog from that died about 5 yrs ago. They are very reputable and our whole family has decided we like what they are breeding for,* they breed for a czech/ddr line german shepherd that functions mainly in defense drives,* they also want a dog that can go home in the evening and relax on the couch with the family. Their next litter should be ready to go early march if the breeding was successful. The mother isn't in the database, but here's a link to the fathers pedigree: baron oswald von ginther. Also, what do you think of the fathers pedigree? Thanks for all your advice in helping me find the right breeder!


Breeds for a dog that functions mainly in defense drives? Are you certain you are choosing the 'right' breeder this time around?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

If you have spent the hours needed to read and learn ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html and are following the information given..

Then you should feel very good about the selection you are making. They must have a great Puppy Warranty. Will take the puppy/dog back if an issue comes up. 

Have you been able to talk to past puppy owners from their breedings? That's something I sometimes forget to do and gives great information about how the pups end up and the breeders.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Congratulations! I can even distinguish my Lucy in features of the father! That is East German (East European) line. These dogs have reputation to be HD free and generally healthy line. They are considerably larger than their Western brothers, and in many respects are easier to train, what makes them super working dogs.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

HeidiGS said:


> Ok, so, my family and I decided on a new breeder. They're another breeder my family got a dog from that died about 5 yrs ago. They are very reputable and our whole family has decided *we like what they are breeding for, they breed for a czech/ddr line german shepherd that functions mainly in defense drives*, they also want a dog that can go home in the evening and relax on the couch with the family. Their next litter should be ready to go early march if the breeding was successful. The mother isn't in the database, but here's a link to the fathers pedigree: baron oswald von ginther. Also, what do you think of the fathers pedigree? Thanks for all your advice in helping me find the right breeder!


Be very sure that that's what you are looking for in a GSD and you are able and willing to work with this type of temperament on a daily basis.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

For your questions about defense drive, this is what we want and we have experience with it. We have talked to 2 previous puppy owners. The pedigrees are on paper, but it's so much easier to post a link. All the dogs in the 5 generations are HD free. Thanks for your help.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

They're great dogs for the right people. Glad you found what you were looking for.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Defense drive show for different reasons...best to have a balance of prey and defense so dog is stable and balanced. Too much defense can be dicey to manage, and you want a dog that is not nervy or low threshold when it comes to that.
_ Breeding for it_ is somewhat questionable, unless the breeder knows exactly what they may be producing when mixing lines.
How old are the puppy's in which you are writing about? And what are the owners doing with the pups to give you information on their progress. I sure hope you get what you are looking for. Karma Rosa of Walnut Cove sounds like an American Pet line.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

HeidiGS said:


> they breed for a czech/ddr line german shepherd that functions mainly in defense drives, they also want a dog that can go home in the evening and relax on the couch with the family. )


What does this mean? And where would the dog be going home from?


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

HeidiGS said:


> For your questions about defense drive, this is what we want and we have experience with it.


 Can you give us an example of this experience of yours? Because I suspect you and us here mean different things under 'defense drive'.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

From the sire pedigree - 3/4 of it is nice mostly East German lines....I knew one female who was passed around from poor facility to poor facility - nice female - saw a few of her pups....I don't like that the dam is from a cross of West German showline and American showline....gives a sort of wild card possibility to the genetics coming through....

so much depends on the dam's pedigree, and how she expresses that pedigree...

Lee


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

The mother is pure czech lines, I didn't ask why she was named that. As for an example of defense drive, I'll give you one. The old dog my parents had would be cautious and alert, but he never barked or made an big deal out of anything unless he felt they were suspicious. He had more natural protection instincts and very little prey drive. I hope that answers all your questions. We love the dogs they have and we like what they are breeding for. I think there was another question, here's an answer: I was using that as an example if someone worked their dog they could bring it home in the evening, meaning the dogs would have a good on/off switch. Sorry I wasn't clear.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> What does this mean? And where would the dog be going home from?


My last answer was for this question.


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

As a breeder for Czech and DDR lines I would say If you met the parents that are happy with temperament then I wish you all the best.
However breeding for Defense drives can mean different things to different people. This drive is normally associated with fear and can be a bad thing. 
The Czech and DDR lines like most GSD should be somewhat aloof of strangers but should be confident so balance is very important.
As far as HD ED goes make sure you see the results cause i cant find them anywhere.
I like Lee stated see a mix of DDR/Czech with American lines in the sires pedigree. I would ask for a link to the females pedigree to see what she was crossing as far as health goes.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks, the dogs both have hip and elbow tests, the female is good on hips and normal on elbows, and the male has good on both if I remember correctly. My family and I both LOVE the parents personalities. I'm very excited to have found a reputable breeder with dogs I like.


----------

